
Danish bank launches world’s first negative interest rate mortgage - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2019/aug/13/danish-bank-launches-worlds-first-negative-interest-rate-mortgage
======
nabla9
> In reality, the Jyske mortgage borrower in Denmark is likely to end up
> paying back a little more than they borrowed, as there are still fees and
> charges to pay to compensate the bank for arranging the deal, even when the
> nominal rate is negative.

------
rdtwo
Still just absolutely crazy. How does this not cause a huge housing bubble?

~~~
toomuchtodo
It does.

[https://www.thelocal.dk/20190318/danish-house-prices-
reach-h...](https://www.thelocal.dk/20190318/danish-house-prices-reach-
highest-ever-level-beating-11-year-record)

